# Karolina Kurkova - Energy Fashion Night held at Hallenstadion - Zurich, Switzerland - May 7, 2011 - (x16)



## Kurupt (10 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Q (10 Mai 2011)

WOW now THAT's a SUPER-Model  THX


----------



## DR_FIKA (10 Mai 2011)

thanks for this great catwalk pics of Karo


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

himmlische Beine, tolles Gesicht:thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Juni 2011)

:thx:


----------

